# todinho/ toddinho



## Savio Bezerra

Sí, portugués de brasil. Sabes como se dice en español? aprovecho y os pregunto , en brasil hay un achocolatado que se llama TODINHO, como seria en español?
Os agradezco , desde luego.
Hasta.


----------



## Carfer

Savio Bezerra said:


> Sí, portugués de brasil. Sabes como se dice en español? aprovecho y os pregunto , en brasil hay un achocolatado que se llama TODINHO, como seria en español?
> Os agradezco , desde luego.
> Hasta.


 
Todinho, de '_Toddy_'? Não faço ideia, provavelmente é uma expressão exclusivamente brasileira. Aqui por Espanha, por exemplo, são mais fãs do _'Cola-Cao'_.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Savio Bezerra said:


> Sí, portugués de brasil. Sabes como se dice en español? aprovecho y os pregunto , en brasil hay un achocolatado que se llama TODINHO, como seria en español?
> Os agradezco , desde luego.
> Hasta.


O Toddinho (é assim que se escreve?) é um produto da Nestlé para o Brasil. Se existir um produto similar para outros países, seus nomes não podem ser considerados "tradução", e sim, nomes fantasia.


----------



## Vanda

Tanto faz, WSE, encontra-se de todos os modos: todinho, toddinho, toddyinho (parece que esta é a forma usada pela marca), uma vez que não está dicionarizado ainda.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Tanto faz, WSE, encontra-se de todos os modos: todinho, toddinho, toddyinho (parece que esta é a forma usada pela marca), uma vez que não está dicionarizado ainda.


 
É, eu fui à despensa ver como estava escrito na caixa, mas meu adolescente já havia consumido o estoque.


----------



## Nonstar

WhoSoyEu said:


> É, eu fui à despensa ver como estava escrito na caixa, mas meu adolescente já havia consumido o estoque.


 
Então ele bebeu o _toddynho_ todinho?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Nonstar said:


> Então ele bebeu o _toddynho_ todinho?


 

Huá, huá, huá....


----------



## vf2000

Creio que devemos dizer que a pronúncia de "todinho" (achocolatado) é diferente da pronúncia de "todinho" (diminuitivo de "todo").

Aproveito para dizer que qualquer achocolatado brasileiro é melhor do que o cola-cao. Ô bichinho Rú-im! Não dissolve nem... #*()#$


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> Creio que devemos dizer que a pronúncia de "todinho" (achocolatado) é diferente da pronúncia de "todinho" (diminuitivo de "todo").
> 
> Aproveito para dizer que qualquer achocolatado brasileiro é melhor do que o cola-cao. Ô bichinho Rú-im! Não dissolve nem... #*()#$


 
Cá o toddinho se comercializa com o nome  Nesquik.


----------



## Fer BA

Cá o Toddinho é o Toddy, e o Nesquik é uma coisa diferente.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Faglia Nostra - o Toddy e o Toddynho NÃO SÃO da Nestlé, e sim, o Nescau. Sorry...


----------



## ManPaisa

O Toddy é da Pepsi.

Você deveria procurar o site da Pepsi em outros paises para ver qual é o nome do produto equivalente. Nem sempre o nome é o mesmo.


----------



## olivinha

vf2000 said:


> Creio que devemos dizer que a pronúncia de "todinho" (achocolatado) é diferente da pronúncia de "todinho" (diminuitivo de "todo").
> 
> Aproveito para dizer que qualquer achocolatado brasileiro é melhor do que o cola-cao. Ô bichinho Rú-im! Não dissolve nem... #*()#$


Mas é só comprar o Cola Cao instantâneo.


----------



## MOC

olivinha said:


> Mas é só comprar o Cola Cao instantâneo.




Não muda muito infelizmente. :\


Quanto ao toddynho, pesquisei, e penso que nem exista equivalente em Portugal ou em Espanha (*Penso)*.


----------



## Carfer

MOC said:


> Não muda muito infelizmente. :\
> 
> 
> Quanto ao toddynho, pesquisei, e penso que nem exista equivalente em Portugal ou em Espanha (*Penso)*.


 
Haver há, creio eu http://www.toddy.pt/index.html

Quando os meus filhos eram pequenos, há mais de trinta anos, era um produto corrente, admirar-me-ia que tivesse desaparecido.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O "Pronto a Beber" deve corresponder ao nosso Toddynho. Interessante é que em Portugal vem em garrafinha e no Brasil, em embalagem TetraPak.


----------

